# ring size for 1569



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

any suggestions on ring sizes for a 12'6" 1569? It is underwrapped for six guides (disclude the tip) will be used for a shark rod, casting conv. throwing 8+ n bait


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Fuji NSG 30, 25, 20, 16, 16, 16 & a 16tip.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Guide Spacing*

Clyde what guide spacing do you use for that rod? I would probably keep mine at full length.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't remember excatly but you can get away with putting the stripper guide on the ferrule. It's farther than most rods would normally be but it will work. Then put the first guide from tip around six inches and just increment the rest of them.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

Jebson38 said:


> Clyde what guide spacing do you use for that rod? I would probably keep mine at full length.


Try - in centimeters from the tip

14.5, 14.5, 16.5, 20, 23.5, 33, 40.5, 56

Verify by placing a static load on the rod with the guides taped in place. Move as necessary. These measurements are taken off of my 1569.

/Scott


----------

